

What do spouses of H1B visa holders do? - nojvek

I understand that spouses of H1B visas can&#x27;t work. For the existing tech workers in US, what creative&#x2F;productive activities do your wives do? It seems very unattractive you are the wife of a H1B visa holder.<p>I am not sure whether I want to sabotage my wife&#x27;s career for my career.
======
ASquare
This post from a while back had some potential options but as always vet the
information with a lawyer before committing to doing anything:
[http://www.endlesswait.com/h1b/what-to-do-when-you-are-
on-h4...](http://www.endlesswait.com/h1b/what-to-do-when-you-are-
on-h4-status/)

------
raquo
I don't have an answer to your question, I just want to point out that other
countries allow spouses of foreign students and workers to work without going
through H1B-style hassle. This is the case in Canada and IIRC Australia and
New Zealand, probably others too.

------
chrisBob
Out of the 3 people in this situation that I know well, two stayed home with
kids, and one went to school herself. Of the two that stayed home, one also
did a lot of volunteer work including helping her husband in the lab during
his PostDoc.

------
kyllo
The stereotype in Seattle seems to be that the husband works at Microsoft as
an H1B and meanwhile the wife gets an MBA.

------
zerr
Not that I suggest, but how common is it in US to work illegally in a white
collar job space?

